# Can Anyone Challenge Tiger As Best



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

Mark O'Meara says Tiger Woods is better than ever and looks ready to play again. When Woods returns — probably at Doral March 12-15 — the golf world will renew its search for a worthy challenger.

Who's the top challenger for Woods? Some say Padraig Harrington, who won two majors last year while Woods was getting his knee fixed. Harrington, 37, has done work with sports psychologist Bob Rotella and has gained a reputation as a mentally tough closer. But stepping into the void left by Woods is one thing, beating him is an entirely different story.

Rest of the article


----------



## HoosierGolfer (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't see anyone that can challenge him week in and week out. It would be great to see one of the newcomers step up and play him tough but I'm not sure any of them can do it.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

i'd like to see the young Danny Lee who just won the johnny walker have a round against tiger he is only young but i lked the way he played


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

After watching Tiger play this week, he seems rusty. But knowing this legendary demigod, he still has many years of "holy $hit this guy is amazing" and I for one, am glad to be alive to see this!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think Tiger will re-establish himself as #1, but that doesn't mean he can't be beaten in any given tournament. (Sorry if I sound like Rory)

What I find most incredible is his record in the final round when he gets the lead. His image in the minds of his competition is definitely a weight they can't contend with well.


----------



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

You guys think McIlroy has it in him to challenge Tiger someday?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

truebluefan said:


> You guys think McIlroy has it in him to challenge Tiger someday?


Maybe i haven't seen him play but I've read somegood things. I think most of the top guys could take him on, they just have to be having a really good day. Tigers a great golfer one of his best talents imo is how consistant he is, if you can be that consistant your always going to be hard to beat.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was thinking to myself last night... Regardless that we couldn't cover payroll on Monday and I'll be looking for a job soon, not to mention my ongoing health issues, Tiger is back, Lorena won last weekend, I'm about to start playing again... All's right with the world.

My only disappointment... Lorena got engaged to her boyfriend, the CEO of Mexicana Airlines. I was really hoping she would wait for me.


----------

